#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > مشکل: خطا در برنامه 7zip

## fifafc

سلام میخواهم یک فایل را از حالت فشرده خارج کنم ولی خطای 7zip میدهد به نظر شما مشکل چیست؟چگونه مشکل رفع میشود؟
خود برنامه 7زیپ را هم نصب کردم ولی مشکل رفع نشد.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ramintkh

با سلام.همان طور که خطلا میگه جای کافی برای اکسترک نداره.توی یه درایو دیگه کپی کنید یا درایو فعلی رو کمی فضا آزاد کنید.

----------

*cybernova*,*mehran76gh*

----------


## fifafc

> با سلام.همان طور که خطلا میگه جای کافی برای اکسترک نداره.توی یه درایو دیگه کپی کنید یا درایو فعلی رو کمی فضا آزاد کنید.


درایو سی که میخوام درش کپی کنم فضا جا خوب داره چرا خطا میده؟

----------

*mehran76gh*

----------


## ramintkh

خود فایلی که میخواین آنزیپ کنین حجمش چقدره؟ حجمش از خود درایو زیاده؟با ورژن بالاتر 7zip امتحان کردین؟احتمالا فایل فشرده شما خرابه دوباره در صورت امکان دانلود کنین.
ویندوزتون اگه 64 بیتی است نسخه 64 بیتی 7zip رو نصب کنین. نه 32.با winrar آخرین نسخه هم امتحان کنین.

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## Newman1

بنظر من اگه گوشی اندروید داری این نوع فایلها رو با برنامه rar اندروید اکسترکت کن بعدش منتقل کن به کامپیوتر کاراییش حرف نداره برای خودم هم در فایلهای بزرگ خیلی وقتها کامپیوتر ارور میده اما تو گوشی نه

----------

*cybernova*,*fifafc*,*mehran76gh*,*ramintkh*

----------

